# αγαθό θεριό



## Theseus (Sep 16, 2016)

Here I am again, cap in hand, asking for help in a long passage of Greek text. At first sight I found it impossible to translate. After hours of reading & rereading it, I have managed to make good sense of it, apart from a few words or phrases that have floored me. It comes from a book I have of translation practice at various levels, easy to advanced so I challenged myself to tackle the final Greek into English piece. Here it is with the words I am stuck on in bold. These words (or phrases) lead me to seek for help. I have discovered that it is from 'Το χρονικό μιας Πολιτείας' by Παντελής Πρεβελάκης:-

Η πολιτεία προχώρησε από το ακροθαλάσσι στο μεσόγειο με μεγάλη προφύλαξη, σα να φοβόταν η ίδια το περίσσιο το ξάπλωμα, κι' έτσι, μέσα σε δέκα ή και δώδεκα -μπορεί και περισσότερους- αιώνες, απόμεινε μικρή και συμμαζεμένη, σαν * αγαθό (silly?) *θεριό πούχει τα πόδια του στο νερό και δεν του κάνει καρδιά να τα σύρει παραπέρα.

Από τή μέρα πού οί Βενετσάνοι τήν τειχογύρισαν *από στεριάς *— τότε πού χτίσαν καί τή φορτέτσα * της θάλασσας (against the sea?) * — κάθε φάρδεμα στάθηκε ανεβόλετο, κι' ή πολιτεία δικάστηκε νά σιγοσουρώνει μέσα στήν υγρασία *πού μάζευε*, έτσι χτισμένη που είταν με το πρόσωπο γυρισμένο στο βοριά.

Μόνο όταν, στα χρόνια τα δικά μας ένας-δυό από τους κεφλάδες του τόπου ξεθάρρεψαν να γκρεμίσουν ένα κομμάτι από κείνα τα τειχιά, το Ρέθεμνος ξεχύθηκε στα καμποχώραφα, διψασμένο γι' απλοχωριά κι ανοιχτόν αγέρα, και *πήρε να *σκαρφαλώνει τις πλαγιές ένα γύρο.

Ο πρώτος που έριξε εδώ ρίζα, και σα να πούμε, έσπειρε στην ερημιά την πολιτεία θάταν άνθρωπος γνωστικός, και μπορεί ταξιδεμένος, που ήρεξε να διάλεξει μέσα στο άφραγο χωράφι *του Κυρίου* τον τόπο για να στήσει το καλύβι του.

Περιγιάλι καθαρό και πλατύ, με ψιλή κι άσπρην άμμο, ξεκινά από την ανατολική Πόρτα του Ρεθέμνου και φεύγει *θαρρείς σαν *καροτσόδρομος να πάει να βρει τη πρώτη χώρα του νησιού, το Μεγαλόκαστρο.

Από την άλλη μεριά, που πέφτουν τα Χανιά, μια μολυβένια *βραχουριά* - να τη θωρείς και να φοβάσαι! - κατακυλά τα κοτρώνια της ίσαμε τα πόδια του μουράγιου.

Το Ρέθεμνος, μαθές, είναι χτισμένο πάνω στο σύνορο της ημεράδας και της αγριάδας. Η αγριωπή μεριά σε καλεί, τον καιρό της χειμωνιάς, να θαμάζεσαι τον πόλεμο που κάνει το πέλαγο με τους βράχους, που στέκουν εκεί σα δυναμάρια να διαφεντεύουν την πολιτεία στον αιώνα. :curse::angry:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2016)

Theseus, hi!

Αγαθό θεριό = probably "like a naive child/person", but let's wait to hear what other Lexilogists have to say.
Edit, because I just realised that "θεριό" had been left out: "like a benevolent beast".

από στεριάς = from the land, i.e. the Venetians built a fortress on land all around the city.
φορτέτσα της θάλασσας = sea fortress
η πολιτεία σιγοσούρωνε μέσ στην υγρασία που μάζευε = probably "The city was shrinking slowly in the moisture it was accumulating" (not good English but that's a rough rendering of the meaning), however I am not sure about "σιγοσουρώνω" here.
χωράφι του Κυρίου = the Lord's field, i.e. God's.
θαρρώ = νομίζω
βραχουριά = rocky side, rocky landscape, depending on context.


I would like to add something more, if I may: this text is too colloquial even for many Greeks. Not only was it written some 80 years ago, but the language it uses has many local Cretan elements as well (e.g. φορτέτσα, μαθές, ανεβόλετο), which can be a pain in the neck to understand, even for an average Greek speaker, let alone translate. For example, I had to look up "δυναμάρια" to find that it means "supporting structures" or "inner strength", depending of context.

I think using this type of text as an exercise leads to losing a lot of time in order to decipher some word or expression that is not even part of current, spoken Greek; for my part, it's great to take a stab at it, and very interesting too. However, if I had to help a friend learn Greek, I wouldn't use this type of text.

If you like literature from that period, I would suggest Αργώ by Γιώργος Θεοτοκάς. It's a very interesting book, in my opinion, which paints a good picture of interwar Greece.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2016)

Since neither of you mentioned it, how would you translate this _κατακυλά_; (... κατακυλά τα κοτρώνια της ίσαμε τα πόδια του μουράγιου).


----------



## Theseus (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks so much, Palavra, for your illuminating & extremely helpful comments. I thought that σιγοσουρώνει meant 'slowly shrinking' i.e. The Fortezza was the only piece of drily land, as the water was encroaching outside it. Does 'God's field' mean 'an ideal spot'? It is a strange expression. And I know that θαρρείς means 'you think' but 'it leaves you think like a wagon road' didn't make much sense. Can you also comment on the meaning of πήρα να σκαρφαλώνει. What does πήρα να mean idiomatically. 
Thanks for all your help. Every day while my leg is mending I dip into all sorts of Greek to improve my fluency. This was a tough piece but I got there nearly! I will take you up on your reading suggestion.
I took κατακυλά τα κοτρώνια της ίσαμε τα πόδια του μουράγιου to mean 'rolls its boulders down right to the foot of the breakwater.:mellow:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2016)

This must be colloquial to the writer, since the transitive "κατρακυλά" would not be used in such a phrase where no movement is involved. I think we can only change the phrase completely:



Theseus said:


> Από την άλλη μεριά, που πέφτουν τα Χανιά, μια μολυβένια *βραχουριά* - να τη θωρείς και να φοβάσαι! - κατακυλά τα κοτρώνια της ίσαμε τα πόδια του μουράγιου.



On the other side, facing Chania, a lead-coloured, bouldery steep -a terrifying sight, if there ever was one!- laying it's rocks all the way down to the quay.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Does 'God's field' mean 'an ideal spot'?


When something is _του Κυρίου, του Θεού_, it's just an intensifier: in this case, a field that the good Lord has given us, or something along these lines. 

For instance, when you're speaking to someone and they don't seem to be getting your point, you might say «Βρε άνθρωπε του Θεού/βρε χριστιανέ μου» as in "But, my good man, [...]".



Theseus said:


> And I know that θαρρείς means 'you think' but 'it leaves you think like a wagon road' didn't make much sense.


It means _It gives you the impression that_, i.e. _think_ not as in _cogitate_ but as in _believe, be under the impression that_. «Νομίζω» does not mean _think_ as in "I think a lot about these things [...]".


Theseus said:


> Can you also comment on the meaning of πήρα να σκαρφαλώνει.


_παίρνω να_ = _αρχίζω να_. It's very rarely used in the spoken, day-to-day language, as it's somewhat literary.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Since neither of you mentioned it, how would you translate this _κατακυλά_; (... κατακυλά τα κοτρώνια της ίσαμε τα πόδια του μουράγιου).



Κατρακυλά. Επειδή:

*κατρακυλώ*: [μσν. _*κατρακυλώ (_πρβ. μσν. _κατρακύλι) < _ελνστ. _*κατακυλίω* `_κυλώ προς τα κάτω΄ μεταπλ. με βάση το συνοπτ. θ. _κατακυλισ- _ίσως με προληπτική ανάπτ. [l] :_ *κατλακυλώ _και ανομ. υγρών [l-l > r-l] ]




Palavra said:


> This must be colloquial to the writer, since the transitive "κατρακυλά" would not be used in such a phrase where no movement is involved. I think we can only change the phrase completely:
> ...



It would, not only by Prevelakis of course, since it's not uncommon to use verbs usually denoting movement in such literary descriptions where that movement is not happening now but had happened some time in the past. Or at least giving that impression, even if the movement has not happened at all.



Theseus said:


> ...
> I took κατακυλά τα κοτρώνια της ίσαμε τα πόδια του μουράγιου to mean 'rolls its boulders down right to the foot of the breakwater.:mellow:



Spot on. Just like in the phrase "rolling hills". Or for something a bit more conventional "with its boulders rolling right down to the foot of the breakwater".


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...
> η πολιτεία σιγοσούρωνε μες στην υγρασία που μάζευε = probably "The city was shrinking slowly in the moisture it was accumulating" (not good English but that's a rough rendering of the meaning), however I am not sure about "σιγοσουρώνω" here.
> ...



_σουρώνω / συρώνω _(or rather _σειρώνω_, given its probable derivation from _σειρώ_): to be soaking wet / moist, in the Cretan dialect, as in the phrase συρώνω στον ίδρο = είμαι κάθιδρος. || τρέχει υγρό: _Ξάνοιξε ανέ σειρώνει η βρύση = κoίταξε αν τρέχει η βρύση._

Εδώ θα το ερμήνευα σαν _σιγοστράγγιζε_, μάλλον. _Σείρωσε τα μακαρόνια, Ζορζία, να μην τα φάμε σώζουμα._ 

σουρώνω [SUP]2 [/SUP]-ομαι: κάνω το υγρό υλικό, που περιέχεται σε ένα μείγμα ή σώμα, να περάσει από σουρωτήρι για να διαχωριστεί από ουσίες ή υλικά που είναι σε στερεά μορφή· (πρβ. _στραγγίζω)._
[μσν. _*σουρώνω _(πρβ. μσν. _σούρωμα) < _ελνστ. _σειρ(ῶ) -ώνω `_στραγγίζω, διηθώ΄ ( [i > u] από επίδρ. του [r] )]

σειρώνω: [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ: σειρ (μεταγν. ελλ. λ. σειρώ*) -ώνω] στραγγίζω, σουρώνω: Καζαντζ. Οδύσσ. Κ 1183 "κι απ' το γουλιάρο πλήθιο λίμπισμα τα σάλια του σειρώνουν".


βλ. επίσης _σούρα, σουρωμένος_:

Σουρωμένος θα 'ρθω πάλι στην παλιά μας γειτονιά
να σου παίξω μπουζουκάκι μ’ όμορφη διπλοπενιά







Κι όταν παίζει το μπουζούκι, δώσε βάση στην πενιά
για να θυμηθείς τα πρώτα, Φαληριώτισσα γλυκιά


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2016)

daeman said:


> It would, not only by Prevelakis of course, since it's not uncommon to use verbs usually denoting movement in such literary descriptions where that movement is not happening now but had happened some time in the past. Or at least giving that impression, even if the movement has not happened at all.


Εγώ πάντως εδώ καταλαβαίνω πως θέλει να πει στα ελληνικά πως η πλαγιά εκτεινόταν ως κάτω στη θάλασσα και αυτό το «κατρακυλά» θέλει να δείξει πως ήταν απότομη. Δεν είναι κάτι πολύ συνηθισμένο, αν και εξόχως ποιητικό, νομίζω :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2016)

Αυτή ήταν η αρχική απορία μου. Αν ήταν κάποια ποιητική λεξιπλασία αυτό το κατ(ω)ακυλάω ή ήταν απλώς τυπογραφικό ολίσθημα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτή ήταν η αρχική απορία μου. Αν ήταν κάποια ποιητική λεξιπλασία αυτό το κατ(ω)ακυλάω ή ήταν απλώς τυπογραφικό ολίσθημα.



Ούτε τυπογραφικό ολίσθημα ούτε ποιητική λεξιπλασία, απλώς διαλεκτικό σύνηθες τότε στην Κρήτη, όπως και πολλά σύνθετα ρήματα με το _κατά _για επίταση: _καταχτυπώ, κατακεφαλίζω, κατασκοτώνω_ κλπ. και βέβαια λόγω της διατήρησης αρκετών αρχαίων και μεσαιωνικών τύπων στο τοπικό ιδίωμα, τόσο στις λέξεις όσο και στην κλίση και τη σύνταξη.


Όχι το καλύτερο παράδειγμα, γιατί το _καταλύω _είναι γνωστό και όχι αποκλειστικά διαλεκτικό, αν και μάλλον λόγιο αλλού ενώ μάλλον καθημερινό στην Κρήτη —καταλώ, καταλείς, καταλεί, και με τη σημασία του _(κατ)αναλώνω_— αλλά επειδή πάντα με συγκινεί αυτό το τραγούδι:

Η αγάπη κάστρα καταλεί (καταλύει), μπεντένια ρίχνει κάτου



daeman said:


> ...
> H αγάπη - Χαΐνηδες
> 
> 
> ...



μπεντένι: (τουρκ. λ. beden = προπύργιο) -ι] η έπαλξη κάστρου: Καζαντζ. Καπ. Μιχ. "το Μεγάλο Κάστρο ήταν τειχογυρισμένο με άγρια πυργοδεμένα μπεντένια".

Σήμερα όμως εκτός από τα τείχια σημαίνει και τα τοιχία.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2016)

Ε να, γι' αυτό λέω παραπάνω ότι αυτό το κείμενο δεν ενδείκνυται για να βοηθήσει την εκμάθηση της Ελληνικής :) Είναι σαν να παίρνεις ένα κείμενο ενός Σκοτσέζου περιηγητή των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα και να προσπαθείς να βγάλεις άκρη τι λέει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Ε να, γι' αυτό λέω παραπάνω ότι αυτό το κείμενο δεν ενδείκνυται για να βοηθήσει την εκμάθηση της Ελληνικής :) Είναι σαν να παίρνεις ένα κείμενο ενός Σκοτσέζου περιηγητή των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα και να προσπαθείς να βγάλεις άκρη τι λέει.



Σωστό και μ' άρεσε η αναλογία Σκωτίας και Κρήτης, γιατί την έχω σκεφτεί ουκ ολίγες, και χωρικά και γλωσσικά και πολιτισμικά.

However, none but the brave deserve the fair, and who braver than Theseus? 

A pun maybe, but true. In language matters at least, considering his feats in Lexilogia.


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2016)

Time now for some pedantic remarks 

Theseus, my guess is that you found the original text in ploytonic and transferred it in monotonic. Right? — 'cause there are a few oversights here and there.


Από τή μέρα πού > Από τη μέρα που 
τήν τειχογύρισαν > την τειχογύρισαν
τότε πού χτίσαν καί τή φορτέτσα > τότε που χτίσαν και τη φορτέτσα
κι’ > it is written now without the apostrophe
νά σιγοσουρώνει > να σιγοσουρώνει
στήν υγρασία πού μάζευε > στην υγρασία που μάζευε
κεφλάδες > κεφαλάδες (= the notables, the grandees, the magnates)
που ήρεξε να διάλεξει > που ήξερε να διαλέξει
τη πρώτη χώρα του νησιού > την πρώτη χώρα του νησιού (that's a real mistake)


Finally, I am amazed that you didn't ask for the meaning of *ανεβόλετο *and *δυναμάρια*. Are you _that_ familiar with Modern Greek poetic vocabulary? mg:


----------



## Theseus (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks to all for their help - to Daeman for the compliment. Earion, you were spot on. I converted the polytonic to monotonic. I plead guilty on all charges. Your remarks were not pedantic but needed pointing out. So far I have been unable to get Argo from a bookseller that sends Greek books to the UK. 
For δυναμάρια I have this note:- Το Όνομα του Κάστρου
Το κάστρο είναι γνωστό και σαν κάστρο Μαγουλιάνων, ενώ μια άλλη ονομασία είναι «Γορτυνιακό Δυναμάρι» (δυναμάρι=οχυρό). Πολλά οχυρά λέγονταν «δυναμάρια» στη μεσαιωνική περίοδο, αλλά περιέργως μόνο σε αυτό διασώθηκε η ονομασία.
As for ανεβόλετο, perhaps mistakenly, since it made sense, I took to be the negative of βολετός (adj.) i.e. accomplishable, practical, feasible, performable, viable, workable, practicable, attainable, achievable, or manageable with the accent in the compound adjective thrown back onto the antepenultimate, instead of the final syllable.
I guessed it: Daeman help!


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ...
> As for ανεβόλετο, perhaps mistakenly, since it made sense, I took to be the negative of βολετός (adj.) i.e. accomplishable, practical, feasible, performable, viable, workable, practicable, attainable, achievable, or manageable with the accent in the compound adjective thrown back onto the antepenultimate, instead of the final syllable.
> 
> I guessed it: Daeman help!



Not only guessed it, but such an array of synonyms for _βολετός _in English is indeed a feast for my eyes (χάρμα ιδέσθαι) as well as the explanation for the accent in the compound. Your progress in Greek (and its dialectic forms and flavours, no less!) is admirable, Theseus, in leaps and bounds aplenty.

Just look at the meagre collection in Live-pedia «βολετός [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ : ‹ βολεί ] κατορθωτός, εύκολος, μπορετός: "έχει βολετούς στόχους στη ζωή του, δε ζητάει πολλά".» or the simple entry in Kriaras dictionary.


Γαϊτάνι πλέκω και δεν αδειάζω
δε μου *βολεί *να κουβεντιάζω
ανάθεμά το και το γαϊτάνι 
κι απού το πλέκει κι απού το βάνει


As for the "compliment" you mention, I'm not into complimenting, but truth will out and το καλό να λέγεται. 


Careful with the use of the word Kastro in Crete, though, because according to Herakliots, there's only one Κάστρο in Crete, the big one, their own, also a frequent local alternative name for the city of Heraklion. That's why the fort in Rethymno is called Φορτέτζα / Φορτέτσα, although the one in Heraklion is also Venetian.




Spoiler




Μα Ρέθεμνο, Κάντανο, Χανιά και Μεσαρά και Κάστρο
όλα να τα μαλάξετε, δεν κάνετε μια Λάστρο

as they say down my way, although I'm Καστρινός by birth but Λαστριανός by tradition and ξενομπάτης by conviction.

«Τοπικιστής, παιδάκι μου, είναι όποιος θαρρεί πως η πατρίδα του είναι καλύτερη από την Κρήτη», ενώ σε τοπικό επίπεδο, όποιος θαρρεί πως το χωριό του είναι καλύτερο απ' το δικό μας.


----------

